# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Μήκος καλωδίου κεραίας τηλεόρασης.

## Markon

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Στο εξοχικό σπίτι έχω ένα θέμα με την κεραία της τηλεόρασης, η οποία δεν ¨πιάνει¨ όπως θα έπρεπε. Φώναξα έναν ντόπιο εγκαταστάτη ο οποίος αν και μέτρησε με όργανο τις κλίσεις της κεραίας, κατάληξε στο συμπέρασμα πως το πρόβλημα είναι στην τοποθεσία. Μου προτείνει αλλαγή θέσης της κεραίας γιατί παρεμβάλεται ένα λοφάκι που "κόβει" το σήμα.
Η ερώτηση που έχω να κάνω είναι πόσα μέτρα καλώδιο μπορώ να τραβήξω μάξιμουμ μέχρι το μίκτη που βρίσκεται στον ιστό. Να σας πω εδώ πως η κεραία καταλήγει σε ενυσχητή σήματος έτσι κι αλλιώς.
Όποιος φίλος θέλει ας βοηθήσει, γιατί η γκρίνια της γυναίκας μου είναι μεγάλη...
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## 347

> Καλημέρα σε όλους.
> Στο εξοχικό σπίτι έχω ένα θέμα με την κεραία της τηλεόρασης, η οποία δεν ¨πιάνει¨ όπως θα έπρεπε. Φώναξα έναν ντόπιο εγκαταστάτη ο οποίος αν και μέτρησε με όργανο τις κλίσεις της κεραίας, κατάληξε στο συμπέρασμα πως το πρόβλημα είναι στην τοποθεσία. Μου προτείνει αλλαγή θέσης της κεραίας γιατί παρεμβάλεται ένα λοφάκι που "κόβει" το σήμα.
> Η ερώτηση που έχω να κάνω είναι πόσα μέτρα καλώδιο μπορώ να τραβήξω μάξιμουμ μέχρι το μίκτη που βρίσκεται στον ιστό. Να σας πω εδώ πως η κεραία καταλήγει σε ενυσχητή σήματος έτσι κι αλλιώς.
> Όποιος φίλος θέλει ας βοηθήσει, γιατί η γκρίνια της γυναίκας μου είναι μεγάλη...
> Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.



καταρχήν πετα την γυναικα σου από το μπαλόνι αφού είναι γκρινιάρα( πλακα κάνω). λοιπόν γρηγορη όσα περισσότερα μετρα κολλόδιο έχουμε τόσο μεγαλύτερες είναι οι απώλειες. χρειάζεται να παίξεις μέ tη τοποθεσία με το ύψος της κεραίας και ίσος χρειαστείς κάποιον προενισχυτή.πρώτα όμως πέσμας αν είναι κεντρική εγκατάσταση. δηλαδή αν έχεις πολλές μπρίζες στο σπίτι οι πόσες τηλεοράσεις θέλεις να δουλέψεις με την κεραία

----------


## Markon

Ναί, είναι κεντρική εγκατάσταση. Μικρή βέβαια με συνολικά 3 πρίζες κεραίας. Στην πράξη δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να παίζουν πάνω από 2 τηλεοράσεις ταυτόχρονα.
Αυτό που έχω στο μυαλό μου είναι να επεκτείνω την κεραία κατά 15 με 20 μέτρα πιο ψηλά (είναι ύψωμα οπότε θα κερδίσω πολύ σε ύψος). Δεν ξέρω όμως αν αυτή η επέκταση θα εξασθενίσει πολύ το σήμα.
Τί λέτε; Να δοκιμάσω και βλέπουμε;

----------


## SV1JRT

Να το θέσω αλιώς το θέμα. ΜΕ ΠΟΣΑ ΜΕΤΡΑ καλωδίου είσαι ευχαρηστημένος ??
 Αν και πιστεύω ότι αν έχεις λοφάκι μπροστά σου θα χρειαστείς ΠΟΛΛΑ - ΠΟΛΛΑ μέτρα....

 Γράφαμε ταυτόχρονα απο ότι κατάλαβα......

----------


## SV1JRT

ΑΝ καταφέρεις να σηκώσεις ιστό 20+ μέτρα, το καλώδιο είναι το μικρότερο πρόβλημα σου.
Πρέπει να βάλεις εξωτερικό ενυσχητή ΚΑΛΗ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ όσο πιο κοντά μπορείς στην κεραία σου και μετά να είναι το καλώδιο.
Ο λόγος για αυτή την εγκατάσταση είναι οτι το καλώδιο, εκτός απο το να μεταφέρει το σήμα της κεραίας, το ΕΞΑΣΘΕΝΕΙ ταυτόχρονα σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό, ενώ παράληλα μαζευει παρεμβολές, απο το περιβάλον και όταν το ασθενές σήμα μαζί με τα παράσιτα φτάσουν στον ενυσχητή που βρίσκετε στο τέλος του καλωδίου, θα ενυσχηθούν όλα μαζι με αποτέλεσμα να έχεις ένα σήμα γεμάτο παράσιτα και θόρυβο. Για αυτό το λόγο, ο ενυσχητής ΠΑΝΤΑ κοντά στην κεραία.

----------


## αλπινιστης

> 15 με 20 μέτρα πιο ψηλά



Θα σηκωσεις πυλωνα?!! :W00t: 

Η Γλυφαδα ειναι προβληματικη στο σημα της.
Συνηθως για να εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο, βαζω τριπλη κεραια και καλωδιο SAT ειτε μιλαμε για μια τηλεοραση, ειτε για κεντρικη εγκατασταση.
Μονο μια φορα χρειαστηκα να προσθεσω εξασθενητη (!). Ολες τις αλλες -σημα καμπανα-
Εισαι χαμηλα ή Ανω Γλυφαδα?

----------


## 347

> Ναί, είναι κεντρική εγκατάσταση. Μικρή βέβαια με συνολικά 3 πρίζες κεραίας. Στην πράξη δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να παίζουν πάνω από 2 τηλεοράσεις ταυτόχρονα.
> Αυτό που έχω στο μυαλό μου είναι να επεκτείνω την κεραία κατά 15 με 20 μέτρα πιο ψηλά (είναι ύψωμα οπότε θα κερδίσω πολύ σε ύψος). Δεν ξέρω όμως αν αυτή η επέκταση θα εξασθενίσει πολύ το σήμα.
> Τί λέτε; Να δοκιμάσω και βλέπουμε;



μην το σκέφτεσαι τα επιπλέον μετρα δεν είναι και τόσα πολλά. αν ξεπεράσεις το εμπόδιο  και olla τα υπόλοιπα είναι σωστά θα δεις καθαρά. όσο αφορά για τις μπρίζες δεν είναι πολλές δεν θα χρειαστείς κάποιον ιδιαιτερα μεγάλο ενισχυτή. επίσης για να ξέρεις εφόσον οι μπρίζες είναι τρις υπολογίζονται όλες άσχετα αν εσέι χρησιμοποιήσεις την μια η τις δυο

----------


## Markon

Κατάλαβα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια.
Εννοείται πως δεν θα σηκώσω ιστό 20 μέτρα... Απλά, επειδή είναι πλαγιά θα το πάω στο από πάνω οικόπεδο σε μια απόσταση 20 μέτρων όπου λόγω της υψομετρικής διαφοράς θα κερδίσω το ύψος που θέλω.
Τώρα όμως φίλε Σωτήρη μου διευκρίνησες το εξής: μαζί με την κεραία να μεταφέρω και τον μίκτη -ενυσχητή (για τους λόγους που γράφεις) και όχι μόνο την κεραία. Σωστά δεν κατάλαβα;;

----------


## Markon

Γράφαμε μαζί...
Παιδιά δεν μιλάμε για Άνω Γλυφάδα. Εκεί σωθήκαμε από πέρυσι με τη DIGEA μέσω Αίγινας. Καμπάνα τα πάντα όλα.
Το εξοχικό είναι σε ένα χωριό στα κατσάβραχα...
347 δεν το ήξερα αυτό με τις πρίζες. Σε ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Εισαι κατα Σουνιο μερια?

----------


## 347

ανέλυσε μας λίγο την εγκατάσταση του σπιτιού. δηλαδή οι 3 μπρίζες καταλήγουν σε ένα καλώδιο η τις βγάζει ο ηλεκτρολόγος ξεχωριστά. για να μπορέσουμε να σου πούμε σωστά τα πράγματα για την περαιτέρω εγκατάσταση

----------


## Markon

Μπα, που τέτοια τύχη... :Smile: 
Μιλάμε για το πατρικό στο χωριό, στην περιοχή της Λαμίας.
Τσίκνα και χοληστερίνη...

----------


## αλπινιστης

Μηπως ξερεις τι αποσταση εχεις απο τους πομπους?
Οι γειτονες που δεν εμποδιζονται απο τον λοφο, βλεπουν καλα?

----------


## Markon

η εγκατάσταση έχει ως εξής:
το καλώδιο της κεραίας  καταλήγει στον ενυσχητή μέσα στο σπίτι (από τον μίκτη του ιστού η απόσταση είναι 5 μέτρα) ο οποίος το δείνει σε μια κεντρική πρίζα από την οποία παἰρνουν και οι άλλες δύο.

----------


## Markon

η απόσταση από τους πομπούς είναι μικρή, ζήτημα να είναι 3-4 χιλιόμετρα. παρεμβάλεται ένα λοφάκι όμως και πέφτω πάνω στη σκιά. Οι γείτονες που είναι πιο ψηλά από μένα αλλά λόγω θέσης έχουν οπτική επαφή, βλέπουν καμπάνα.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Να υποθεσω οτι εχεις ηδη δοκιμασει να σηκωσεις την κεραια να κοιταει πανω απο το λοφακι?

----------


## 347

> η εγκατάσταση έχει ως εξής:
> το καλώδιο της κεραίας  καταλήγει στον ενυσχητή μέσα στο σπίτι (από τον μίκτη του ιστού η απόσταση είναι 5 μέτρα) ο οποίος το δείνει σε μια κεντρική πρίζα από την οποία παἰρνουν και οι άλλες δύο.



οποτε ο ενισχυτής είναι για κεντρική εγκατάσταση. δηλαδή τροφοδοτείται κατευθείαν με 220v; αν ναι σε καμια περίπτωση δεν μπορείς να τον βάλεις επάνω στον ιστό.δειυκρίνησε μας λίγο αυτό. και τι εννοείς μικτή. μήπως αυτός είναι "ο εnισχυτης" και αυτό που είναι στο σπίτι είναι το τροφοδοτικό του.

----------


## Markon

Μα αυτό θέλω να κάνω. Αλλά δεν γίνεται με τον υπάρχοντα ιστό, θα θέλαμε πυλώνα όπως είπαμε πριν.
Θέλω να μεταφέρω όλο τον ιστό στο απο πάνω οικόπεδο όπου λόγω υψομετρικής διαφοράς θα βλέπω τον πομπό.
Η απόσταση είναι περίπου 20 μέτρα. Θα έχω σημαντικές απώλειες από το μακρύ καλώδιο; Δεν θέλω να κάνω μια τρύπα στο νερό δηλαδή.

----------


## 347

> Μα αυτό θέλω να κάνω. Αλλά δεν γίνεται με τον υπάρχοντα ιστό, θα θέλαμε πυλώνα όπως είπαμε πριν.
> Θέλω να μεταφέρω όλο τον ιστό στο απο πάνω οικόπεδο όπου λόγω υψομετρικής διαφοράς θα βλέπω τον πομπό.
> Η απόσταση είναι περίπου 20 μέτρα. Θα έχω σημαντικές απώλειες από το μακρύ καλώδιο; Δεν θέλω να κάνω μια τρύπα στο νερό δηλαδή.



λοιπόν γρηγορη επειδή το ζαλίσαμε το θέμα, τα πράγματα είναι απλά. αν αυτό που έχεις στον ιστό είναι ενισχυτής και όχι ένας απλός μικτής που είναι λίγο δύσκολο να βρείς σήμερα τουλάχιστον στα μέρη μου , και εφόσον λες ότι οι γείτονες σου πιάνουν καλά και ότι βάζοντας την κεραία στον "λοφοκι" που είναι και το εμπόδιο βλέπεις τους αναμεταδότες, τότε παίρνεις την κεραία σου αφαιρείς το καλώδιο τον 5 μέτρον βάσεις όσο καλώδιο χρειαστείς και είσαι αρχηγός με σήμα καμπάνα. τα 20 μετρα καλώδιο δεν είναι πολλά

----------


## Markon

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά. Θα το δοκιμάσω το Σ/Κ που θα πάω και βλέπουμε.
347 έτσι όπως τα λες είναι, στον ιστό είναι ο ενυσχυτής και το τροφοδοτικό του μέσα στο σπίτι. Συγνώμη για το μπέρδεμα.
Θα σας πω από Δευτέρα τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## 347

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά. Θα το δοκιμάσω το Σ/Κ που θα πάω και βλέπουμε.
> 347 έτσι όπως τα λες είναι, στον ιστό είναι ο ενυσχυτής και το τροφοδοτικό του μέσα στο σπίτι. Συγνώμη για το μπέρδεμα.
> Θα σας πω από Δευτέρα τα αποτελέσματα.



  :Biggrin: καλή επιτυχία

----------


## SV1JRT

> Τώρα όμως φίλε Σωτήρη μου διευκρίνησες το εξής: μαζί με την κεραία να μεταφέρω και τον μίκτη -ενυσχητή (για τους λόγους που γράφεις) και όχι μόνο την κεραία. Σωστά δεν κατάλαβα;;



Σωστά. Η εναλακτικά, αγοράζεις καινούργιο ενυσχητή που να είναι δύο κομμάτια. Ενα κομμάτι πάει στην κεραία και ένα μένει στο σπίτι, ήστε να μήν έχεις ξεχωριστό καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας. Προσοχή μόνο να είναι ΚΑΛΗΣ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ ο ενυσχητής. Αυτά τα φτηνιάρικα ενυσχητάκια των 5 - 10 ευρώ δέν κάνουν τιποτα. Ισα ισα είναι χειρότερα απο το να μην έχεις ενυσχητή.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Γρηγόρη  μήν σκέφτεσαι  το  μήκος  του  καλωδίου  εφ' όσον  μεταφέρεις  τη  κεραία  σου  σ΄  ένα  καλό  σημείο  με  καλή  λήψη  και  50  - 70  μ.  δεν  υπάρχει  πρόβλημα  μ' 'ενα    καλό  καλώδιο  με  χαμηλές  απώλειες  και  ενισχυτή  ιστού  (τροφοδοτούμενο  απο  το  καλώδιο).

----------

